# Cucumbers,cream cheese,pepper jelly



## kadesma (Jan 30, 2007)

_A girl pal came by for a visit today, and as she always does, came laden with goodies for us to play in the kitchen. She brought gina marie cream cheese, cucumbers, herbs,shrimp,crab, a baguette..So we set to work _
_we mixed the cream cheese with some half and half, finely minced serrano chile,garlic,italian parsley, cilantro and a little thyme, then we cut the cucumber into 1/4 inch slices. We peeled it first! Then we patted the cucumber dry and spooned on the cream cheese mix.It tasted fine, but I thought it needs some thing, so I went hunting in my pantry, found a jar of hot pepper jelly and we added a tiny bit to the top of the cream cheese, that was it..We pigged out on those while we sliced the baguette, finely minced the shrimp and mixed it with the shredded crab, some white pepper,garlic, minced cilantro stems we pounded in a mortar then mixed it into the shrimp and crab  with salt, sugar,fish sauce,egg, some minced pickled ginger..We lightly toasted the baguettes, then put the shrimp crab mix on top sprinkle with sesame seeds, pressing in the seeds to hold them and then we were going to place them face down in a wok with oil, but decided to  just run them under the broiler. After broiling, we topped with a thin tiny slice of serrano pepper and a strip of plasin cucumber, Good, but next time into the wok..We dipped them into a plum sauce to eat.. I am now so stuffed, I didn't mind sending her home with leftovers and half of the apple spice cake..A fun afternoon,learned  that yep I can still wing it and wanted to share the fun with you. _
_kadesma_


----------



## karadekoolaid (Jan 31, 2007)

Please let me know when your girl pal is in my neighbourhood. I'd love to help eat all that divine food!!


----------



## kadesma (Jan 31, 2007)

cliveb said:
			
		

> Please let me know when your girl pal is in my neighbourhood. I'd love to help eat all that divine food!!


Sure will Clive 
I love when we get together, it's always fun and  most times good eating.

kadesma


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 31, 2007)

Ya'all are welcomed in  Texas anytime ya'all can be here.  We'll even toss in some jalapeno peppers  to add to this wonderful concoction.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 1, 2007)

expatgirl said:
			
		

> Ya'all are welcomed in Texas anytime ya'all can be here. We'll even toss in some jalapeno peppers to add to this wonderful concoction.


Woohoo that would be great  It would be fun to have the chance to  meet in person, get together, roll up our sleeves and make goodies..I can just imagine the laughs, and the good food.

kadesma


----------



## elaine l (Aug 6, 2007)

Funny thing.  I was looking for an appetizer and was actually thinking of something with pepper jelly, cream cheese and stumbled across this!  Great!


----------



## kadesma (Aug 6, 2007)

elaine l said:
			
		

> Funny thing. I was looking for an appetizer and was actually thinking of something with pepper jelly, cream cheese and stumbled across this! Great!


That's one of the things that is so nice here..Think an ingredient, look under search and you usually find lots of goodies...I love that feature.
I hope the recipe is something you can use as is or change around to your ideas.
kadesma


----------

